# Can anyone help with a bloodline search?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just trying to help a friend figure out what bloodlines her dogs are. We believe they are American Bullies who are registered as APBT's with the ADBA. 

Here are the dam/sire's

All are ADBA
Dog 1 Sire Quality Bulldogs "Polo"
Dam Deyon's Remy Red

Dog 2 Sire Quality Bulldogs "polo"
dam Dodges Raindrop

These dogs came from Dallas Texas

One puppy is champaign the other is red and white
Thanks everyone.


----------

